# emerge wget unable to resolv...

## tux_mind

I know that this problem is well known and a simply google search give tons of results, but i think my probem is a bit different.

I'm on asus transformer prime ( TF201 )!

long story short: I extracted the lasted armv7a stage3 and lasted portage to a rw mountpoint and chroot inside.

all seems to work , gcc, bash, network, wget ....etc, but wget from emerge don't work.

the permission for /etc/resolv.conf is 644, and i yet tried:

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -4 -O \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"; # and

FEATURES="-userfetch"

what i can do?

I have to post my emerge --info?

I hope to have a full chroot gentoo on my TF201!  :Wink: 

thanks in advance,

sorry for my bad english.

--tux_mind

PS:

I have already tried Google's DNS, OpenDNS, my ISP DNS and my dd-wrt DNS

PPS:

emerge --sync works fine. wget too.

this is really strange...

I write the IP for distfiles.gentoo.org in /etc/resolv.conf but it didn't work....that means that emerge-wget don't look in the /etc/resolv.conf?

# echo -e "140.211.166.134\tdistfiles.gentoo.org" >> /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tux_mind,

Allow 

```
emerge --sync 
```

to complete.  You do not say if you have a portage snapshout installed or not. IF not, emerge --sync will take a long tome but its harmless.

Check your profile 

```
eselect profile list
```

If you are happy with it, choose it again anyway, to the the symlinks are rewritten.

/etc/resolv.conf should only contain nameserver entries.

Emerge uses the same wget as you do, except its called in a python script.

Run 

```
eselect python list
```

and make sure your system python is version 2.x, probably 2.7.

You should not use Python3 yet.

----------

## tux_mind

thanks for the reply.

I followed all you suggestions, but the problem is *not* solved.

ask me all infos you need.

thanks again.

--tux_mind

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tux_mind,

Post the command you give and the error message response.

----------

## tux_mind

```
[code]

# emerge -v sudo

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.15  USE="-examples" 925 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.50.0  8 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.68  USE="-emacs" 1,350 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/bison-2.4.3  USE="nls -static" 1,614 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-mail/mailbase-1  USE="pam" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/help2man-1.38.2  USE="nls" 134 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/automake-1.11.1  1,042 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r1  USE="test -vanilla" 833 kB

[ebuild  N     ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.64-r2  USE="ipv6 mta ssl -gnutls" 56 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/mta-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/sudo-1.8.3_p2  USE="nls pam -ldap -offensive (-selinux) -skey" 1,501 kB

Total: 11 packages (11 new), Size of downloads: 7,460 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 11) sys-devel/m4-1.4.15

 * Fetching files in the background. To view fetch progress, run

 * `tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log` in another terminal.

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:46--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `distfiles.gentoo.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://www.nic.funet.fi/pub/gnu/ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:46--  http://www.nic.funet.fi/pub/gnu/ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving www.nic.funet.fi... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `www.nic.funet.fi'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.tpnet.pl/vol/d12/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:46--  http://ftp.tpnet.pl/vol/d12/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving ftp.tpnet.pl... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.tpnet.pl'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:46--  ftp://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirrors.ucr.ac.cr/GNU/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:46--  ftp://mirrors.ucr.ac.cr/GNU/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving mirrors.ucr.ac.cr... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.ucr.ac.cr'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.gnu.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:46--  ftp://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.gnu.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving www.mirrorservice.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `www.mirrorservice.org'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:46--  ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.sunet.se... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.sunet.se'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.ntu.edu.tw/pub/gnu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:46--  ftp://ftp.ntu.edu.tw/pub/gnu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.ntu.edu.tw... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.ntu.edu.tw'

>>> Downloading 'http://artfiles.org/gnu.org/ftp/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:46--  http://artfiles.org/gnu.org/ftp/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving artfiles.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `artfiles.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.zerg.biz/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:47--  http://mirrors.zerg.biz/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirrors.zerg.biz... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.zerg.biz'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirror.its.uidaho.edu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:47--  ftp://mirror.its.uidaho.edu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving mirror.its.uidaho.edu... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirror.its.uidaho.edu'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.chg.ru/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:47--  ftp://ftp.chg.ru/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.chg.ru... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.chg.ru'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:47--  ftp://ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.cc.uoc.gr... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.cc.uoc.gr'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.hosteurope.de/mirror/ftp.gnu.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:47--  http://ftp.hosteurope.de/mirror/ftp.gnu.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving ftp.hosteurope.de... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.hosteurope.de'

>>> Downloading 'http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.gnu.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:47--  http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.gnu.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving www.mirrorservice.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `www.mirrorservice.org'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirror.anl.gov/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:47--  ftp://mirror.anl.gov/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving mirror.anl.gov... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirror.anl.gov'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.linhub.com/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:47--  http://mirrors.linhub.com/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirrors.linhub.com... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.linhub.com'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.ring.gr.jp/pub/GNU/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:47--  ftp://ftp.ring.gr.jp/pub/GNU/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.ring.gr.jp... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.ring.gr.jp'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.gul.es/gnu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:47--  ftp://ftp.gul.es/gnu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.gul.es... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.gul.es'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.nluug.nl/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:47--  ftp://ftp.nluug.nl/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.nluug.nl... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.nluug.nl'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/gnu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:47--  ftp://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/gnu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.sh.cvut.cz... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.sh.cvut.cz'

>>> Downloading 'http://www.de-mirrors.de/gnuftp/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:47--  http://www.de-mirrors.de/gnuftp/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving www.de-mirrors.de... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `www.de-mirrors.de'

>>> Downloading 'http://www.netgull.com/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:47--  http://www.netgull.com/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving www.netgull.com... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `www.netgull.com'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:47--  ftp://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving mirrors.fe.up.pt... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.fe.up.pt'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.download-by.net/gnu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:47--  http://ftp.download-by.net/gnu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving ftp.download-by.net... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.download-by.net'

>>> Downloading 'http://gnu.mirror.ironie.org/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:47--  http://gnu.mirror.ironie.org/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving gnu.mirror.ironie.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `gnu.mirror.ironie.org'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  ftp://ftp.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.informatik.rwth-aachen.de... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.informatik.rwth-aachen.de'

>>> Downloading 'http://gnu.billfett.com/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  http://gnu.billfett.com/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving gnu.billfett.com... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `gnu.billfett.com'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirror.anl.gov... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirror.anl.gov'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch/mirror/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  ftp://sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch/mirror/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.kernel.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  http://mirrors.kernel.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirrors.kernel.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.kernel.org'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/gnu/prep/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/gnu/prep/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.funet.fi... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.funet.fi'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.easynet.be/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  ftp://ftp.easynet.be/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.easynet.be... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.easynet.be'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.gnu.org.ua/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  ftp://ftp.gnu.org.ua/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.gnu.org.ua... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.gnu.org.ua'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.task.gda.pl/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  ftp://ftp.task.gda.pl/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.task.gda.pl... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.task.gda.pl'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/ftp.gnu.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/ftp.gnu.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving ftp.heanet.ie... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.heanet.ie'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://gnu.mirror.iweb.com/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  ftp://gnu.mirror.iweb.com/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving gnu.mirror.iweb.com... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `gnu.mirror.iweb.com'

>>> Downloading 'http://gnu.sixsigmaonline.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  http://gnu.sixsigmaonline.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving gnu.sixsigmaonline.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `gnu.sixsigmaonline.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://www.very-clever.com/download/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  http://www.very-clever.com/download/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving www.very-clever.com... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `www.very-clever.com'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.ntua.gr... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.ntua.gr'

>>> Downloading 'http://www.nic.funet.fi/pub/gnu/alpha/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  http://www.nic.funet.fi/pub/gnu/alpha/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving www.nic.funet.fi... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `www.nic.funet.fi'

>>> Downloading 'http://gnu.promotionalpro.com/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  http://gnu.promotionalpro.com/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving gnu.promotionalpro.com... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `gnu.promotionalpro.com'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.uninett.no... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.uninett.no'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.wayne.edu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:48--  http://ftp.wayne.edu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving ftp.wayne.edu... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.wayne.edu'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.cw.net/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:49--  ftp://ftp.cw.net/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.cw.net... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.cw.net'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.twaren.net/Unix/GNU/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:49--  http://ftp.twaren.net/Unix/GNU/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving ftp.twaren.net... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.twaren.net'

>>> Downloading 'http://www.softliste.de/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:49--  http://www.softliste.de/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving www.softliste.de... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `www.softliste.de'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:49--  ftp://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.df.lth.se... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.df.lth.se'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirrors.usc.edu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:49--  ftp://mirrors.usc.edu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving mirrors.usc.edu... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.usc.edu'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.easynet.be/ftp/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:49--  http://ftp.easynet.be/ftp/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving ftp.easynet.be... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.easynet.be'

>>> Downloading 'http://www.fyxm.net/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:49--  http://www.fyxm.net/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving www.fyxm.net... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `www.fyxm.net'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.gnu.mirrors.hoobly.com/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:49--  http://ftp.gnu.mirrors.hoobly.com/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving ftp.gnu.mirrors.hoobly.com... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.gnu.mirrors.hoobly.com'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:49--  http://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirrors.fe.up.pt... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.fe.up.pt'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirrors.dotsrc.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:49--  ftp://mirrors.dotsrc.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving mirrors.dotsrc.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.dotsrc.org'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirrors.nfsi.pt/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:49--  ftp://mirrors.nfsi.pt/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving mirrors.nfsi.pt... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.nfsi.pt'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.thaios.net/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:49--  http://ftp.thaios.net/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving ftp.thaios.net... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.thaios.net'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/gnu/gnusrc/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:49--  ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/gnu/gnusrc/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving gd.tuwien.ac.at... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `gd.tuwien.ac.at'

>>> Downloading 'http://core.ring.gr.jp/pub/GNU/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:49--  http://core.ring.gr.jp/pub/GNU/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving core.ring.gr.jp... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `core.ring.gr.jp'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.ironie.org/ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:49--  ftp://ftp.ironie.org/ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.ironie.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.ironie.org'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.mirror.nl/pub/mirror/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:49--  ftp://ftp.mirror.nl/pub/mirror/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.mirror.nl... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.mirror.nl'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.esat.net/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:49--  ftp://ftp.esat.net/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.esat.net... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.esat.net'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.unicamp.br/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  ftp://ftp.unicamp.br/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.unicamp.br... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.unicamp.br'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirrors.dotsrc.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.dotsrc.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://gnu.tropicalnorthqueensland.com.au/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  http://gnu.tropicalnorthqueensland.com.au/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving gnu.tropicalnorthqueensland.com.au... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `gnu.tropicalnorthqueensland.com.au'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.duth.gr/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  ftp://ftp.duth.gr/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.duth.gr... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.duth.gr'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.twaren.net/Unix/GNU/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  ftp://ftp.twaren.net/Unix/GNU/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.twaren.net... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.twaren.net'

>>> Downloading 'http://gnu.skazkaforyou.com/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  http://gnu.skazkaforyou.com/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving gnu.skazkaforyou.com... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `gnu.skazkaforyou.com'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving mirrors.kernel.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.kernel.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://gnu.mirror.iweb.com/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  http://gnu.mirror.iweb.com/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving gnu.mirror.iweb.com... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `gnu.mirror.iweb.com'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.clarkson.edu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  http://mirror.clarkson.edu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirror.clarkson.edu... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirror.clarkson.edu'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.vocabbuilder.net/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  http://mirror.vocabbuilder.net/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirror.vocabbuilder.net... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirror.vocabbuilder.net'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.club.cc.cmu.edu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  ftp://ftp.club.cc.cmu.edu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.club.cc.cmu.edu... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.club.cc.cmu.edu'

>>> Downloading 'http://download.polytechnic.edu.na/pub/ftp.gnu.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  http://download.polytechnic.edu.na/pub/ftp.gnu.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving download.polytechnic.edu.na... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `download.polytechnic.edu.na'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://download.polytechnic.edu.na/pub/ftp.gnu.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  ftp://download.polytechnic.edu.na/pub/ftp.gnu.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving download.polytechnic.edu.na... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `download.polytechnic.edu.na'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.isy.liu.se/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  ftp://ftp.isy.liu.se/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.isy.liu.se... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.isy.liu.se'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://sunsite.icm.edu.pl/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  ftp://sunsite.icm.edu.pl/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving sunsite.icm.edu.pl... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `sunsite.icm.edu.pl'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.cs.tu-berlin.de/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  ftp://ftp.cs.tu-berlin.de/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.cs.tu-berlin.de... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.cs.tu-berlin.de'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.aixtools.net/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:50--  http://mirrors.aixtools.net/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirrors.aixtools.net... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.aixtools.net'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirrors.igsobe.com/gnuftp/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:51--  ftp://mirrors.igsobe.com/gnuftp/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving mirrors.igsobe.com... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.igsobe.com'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:51--  http://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving ftp.df.lth.se... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.df.lth.se'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.club.cc.cmu.edu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:51--  http://ftp.club.cc.cmu.edu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving ftp.club.cc.cmu.edu... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.club.cc.cmu.edu'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.its.uidaho.edu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:51--  http://mirror.its.uidaho.edu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirror.its.uidaho.edu... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirror.its.uidaho.edu'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.ucr.ac.cr/GNU/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:51--  http://mirrors.ucr.ac.cr/GNU/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirrors.ucr.ac.cr... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.ucr.ac.cr'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.usc.edu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:51--  http://mirrors.usc.edu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirrors.usc.edu... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.usc.edu'

>>> Downloading 'http://gnu.parentinginformed.com/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:51--  http://gnu.parentinginformed.com/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving gnu.parentinginformed.com... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `gnu.parentinginformed.com'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.privatejetscharter.net/gnu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:51--  http://mirrors.privatejetscharter.net/gnu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirrors.privatejetscharter.net... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.privatejetscharter.net'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.ibiblio.org/pub/mirrors/gnu/ftp/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:51--  http://mirrors.ibiblio.org/pub/mirrors/gnu/ftp/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirrors.ibiblio.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.ibiblio.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.nfsi.pt/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:51--  http://mirrors.nfsi.pt/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirrors.nfsi.pt... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.nfsi.pt'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/ftp.gnu.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:51--  ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/ftp.gnu.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.heanet.ie... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.heanet.ie'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirror.cict.fr/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:51--  ftp://mirror.cict.fr/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving mirror.cict.fr... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirror.cict.fr'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.lihnidos.org/GNU/ftp/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:51--  http://mirror.lihnidos.org/GNU/ftp/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirror.lihnidos.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirror.lihnidos.org'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/ftp.gnu.org/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:51--  ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/ftp.gnu.org/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de'

>>> Downloading 'http://gnu.07vn.com/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:51--  http://gnu.07vn.com/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving gnu.07vn.com... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `gnu.07vn.com'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/gnu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:51--  http://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/gnu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving ftp.sh.cvut.cz... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.sh.cvut.cz'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.is.co.za/mirror/ftp.gnu.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:51--  ftp://ftp.is.co.za/mirror/ftp.gnu.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.is.co.za... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.is.co.za'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.ibcp.fr/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:52--  http://mirror.ibcp.fr/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirror.ibcp.fr... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirror.ibcp.fr'

>>> Downloading 'http://www.alliedquotes.com/mirrors/gnu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:52--  http://www.alliedquotes.com/mirrors/gnu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving www.alliedquotes.com... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `www.alliedquotes.com'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.ulak.net.tr/gnu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:52--  ftp://ftp.ulak.net.tr/gnu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.ulak.net.tr... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.ulak.net.tr'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.gul.es/gnu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:52--  http://ftp.gul.es/gnu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving ftp.gul.es... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.gul.es'

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.igsobe.com/gnuftp/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:52--  http://mirrors.igsobe.com/gnuftp/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving mirrors.igsobe.com... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `mirrors.igsobe.com'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.tpnet.pl/d12/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:52--  ftp://ftp.tpnet.pl/d12/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving ftp.tpnet.pl... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.tpnet.pl'

>>> Downloading 'http://gnu.c3sl.ufpr.br/ftp/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:52--  http://gnu.c3sl.ufpr.br/ftp/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving gnu.c3sl.ufpr.br... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `gnu.c3sl.ufpr.br'

>>> Downloading 'http://gnu.raffsoftware.com/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:52--  http://gnu.raffsoftware.com/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving gnu.raffsoftware.com... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `gnu.raffsoftware.com'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://aeneas.mit.edu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:52--  ftp://aeneas.mit.edu/pub/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

Resolving aeneas.mit.edu... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `aeneas.mit.edu'

>>> Downloading 'http://astromirror.uchicago.edu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz'

--2012-03-06 21:16:52--  http://astromirror.uchicago.edu/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.15.tar.xz

Resolving astromirror.uchicago.edu... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `astromirror.uchicago.edu'

!!! Couldn't download 'm4-1.4.15.tar.xz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.15', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/m4-1.4.15/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/m4-1.4.15, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/m4-1.4.15/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/m4-1.4.15:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-devel/m4-1.4.15', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/m4-1.4.15/temp/build.log'

[/code]
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tux_mind,

It looks like you don't have a toolchain. Or if you do, is not selected.

Several of those packages should not ne marked N.  U or NS would be ok but you need some of them to build later versions.

What does 

```
gcc-config -l
```

show?

Your 

```
emerge --info
```

 output may be useful too

----------

## tux_mind

```

# gcc-config -l

 [1] armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-4.5.3 *

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.44 (default/linux/arm/10.0/armv7a/developer, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 2.6.39.4-00003-g2108187 armv7l)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39.4-00003-g2108187-armv7l-ARMv7_Processor_rev_9_-v7l-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 06 Mar 2012 20:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="arm"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv7-a -mfpu=vfpv3-d16 -mfloat-abi=hard"

CHOST="armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv7-a -mfpu=vfpv3-d16 -mfloat-abi=hard"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles multilib-strict news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms sign splitdebug strict test test-fail-continue unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa arm berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dts dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 readline sdl session snmp spell ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev omapfb dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

thanks for the help.

----------

## BillWho

tux_mind,

Are you sure you have your provider's nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf ? If you don't know them you can use google's temporarily 

echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >  /etc/resolv.conf

echo "nameserver 8.8.8.4" >> /etc/resolv.conf

That's all you would need in resolv.conf. You might want to save it just in case it's getting overwritten.

Also you only have one mirror - add a couple more to /etc/make.conf

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo

ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo

http://mirror.lug.udel.edu/pub/gentoo/

http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/

Good luck   :Cool: 

----------

## tux_mind

yes, i yet tried the Google's DNS, OpenDNS, my ISP DNS, and my local DNSmasq on dd-wrt router.

all of that works fine from CLI, but not from emerge->wget.

here you are my /etc/make.conf ( is the default, except for MIRRORS and USE flags ):

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=armv7-a -mfpu=vfpv3-d16 -mfloat-abi=hard"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi"

USE="-ldap"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ ftp://gentoo.lagis.at/ rsync://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

```

PS:

I modified GENTOO_MIRRORS before post that 'post', but it didn't work.

thanks for the help.

--tux_mind

----------

## py-ro

Have you changed the resolv.conf inside chroot?

----------

## tux_mind

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Have you changed the resolv.conf inside chroot?

 

yes I did it.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> tux_mind,
> 
> It looks like you don't have a toolchain. 
> 
> 

 

here you are :

```

# emerge -pv gcc glibc binutils linux-headers gdb

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1  4,718 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.26  USE="(-hardened)" 388 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.15  USE="-examples" 925 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.50.0  8 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10  USE="nls -common-lisp -static-libs" 429 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.22  USE="-doc" 276 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.68  USE="-emacs" 1,350 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.6  USE="-doc" 153 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-util-1.2.0  132 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/bison-2.4.3  USE="nls -static" 1,614 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.2.0  USE="-doc" 203 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.5  109 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.15.0  71 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/help2man-1.38.2  USE="nls" 134 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1  104 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0  49 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.0.2  152 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6-r2  91 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3  USE="-static-libs" 199 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/automake-1.11.1  1,042 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.6  USE="-static-libs" 256 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.0  USE="-doc -static-libs" 282 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.7  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 317 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/yacc-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.1.0  USE="-static-libs" 263 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/libtool-2.4-r1  USE="test -vanilla" 833 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.0  USE="ipv6 uuid -doc -static-libs" 278 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/tcl-8.5.9  USE="-debug -threads" 4,365 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35_p10  USE="nls test -static" 1,268 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.6  USE="-static-libs" 1,125 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-scheme/guile-1.8.8-r1  USE="deprecated nls regex threads -debug -debug-freelist -debug-malloc -discouraged -emacs -networking" 3,864 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26-r3  USE="crypt -debug -python -static-libs" 3,322 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/autogen-5.12  1,035 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.7  USE="-doc (-selinux) -static-libs" 312 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libX11-1.4.4  USE="ipv6 test -doc -static-libs" 2,269 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/freetype-2.4.8  USE="X bzip2 -auto-hinter -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -static-libs -utils" 1,458 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 699 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.0  USE="-doc -static-libs" 334 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.6  USE="-static-libs" 253 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.9-r1  124 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.6  96 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.4  650 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0-r1  USE="-doc" 1,513 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/dejavu-2.33  USE="X -fontforge" 4,767 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/ttf-fonts-1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXft-2.2.0  USE="-static-libs" 284 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/tk-8.5.9-r1  USE="truetype (-aqua) -debug -threads -xscreensaver" 3,736 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-tcltk/expect-5.44.1.15  USE="X -debug -doc -threads" 535 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/dejagnu-1.4.4-r3  USE="-doc" 1,056 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.21.1-r1  USE="nls test* zlib -multislot -multitarget -static-libs -vanilla" 18,573 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/gdb-7.3.1  USE="nls test -expat -multitarget -python -vanilla" 19,061 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2  USE="cxx fortran gtk* mudflap nls nptl openmp test* (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -lto (-multilib) -multislot -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -vanilla (-libffi%)" 64,859 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.13-r4  USE="-debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 16,082 kB

Total: 54 packages (50 new, 4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 165,993 kB

```

seems that only gdb is not installed.

sorry for my bad english and thanks again for the help.

--tux_mind

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tux_mind,

Your profile 

```
default/linux/arm/10.0/armv7a/developer
```

is intended for use by Gentoo developers.

You should probably choose the /desktop profile if you want a GUI install.

----------

## krinn

if you use dhcp i know dhcpcd per example and other dhcp server change the dns.

I would say : don't assume your resolv.conf file is fine, check it instead, as someone might change it for you without telling it.

and the file format is nameserver=dnsserverip (just because i see you've tried some weird echo -e "140.211.166.134\tdistfiles.gentoo.org" >> /etc/resolv.conf)

if you wish do that (resolving an url to an ip), the /etc/hosts file is there for that

----------

## tux_mind

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> tux_mind,
> 
> Your profile 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You're right, I set it to 

```

default/linux/arm/10.0/armv7a

```

but it did *not* solved the problem.

PS

I don't need a GUI  :Wink: 

----------

## krinn

 *tux_mind wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -4 -O \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"; # and
> 
> FEATURES="-userfetch"
> ...

 

Also note that in my own make.conf, my sample doesn't look like this one for wget

```
# Default fetch command (5 tries, passive ftp for firewall compatibility)

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

```

But, the syntax you use for wget looks the same as this sample, but notice wget is not lukemftp

```
# Lukemftp (BSD ftp):

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

```

If you were trying to tell wget to use ipv4 i would have tried something more looking like this, please note it's supposition this should works, i'm not really sure how the wget syntax should be, but should be close to this line

```
#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -4 \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"
```

----------

## tux_mind

thanks for the suggestions, I've tried a lot of combinations of FETCHCOMMAND, but neither one solved the prolem.

but I've discovered a things that may be can help.

ping works fine only with root.

I checked the /etc/resolv.conf permissions and these is 644, but user 'max', with UID 1000 reiceve

```

ping: unknown host google.com

```

what kind of informations can help to acknowledge why?

thanks again for your patience.  :Smile: 

--tux_mind

----------

## tux_mind

I did it!

I was focus all my attention on the "unable to resolv" problem, without take care of my strange envinroment (android).

well, while i was developing my first socket program on android I saw that i can't create sockets.....a small google search and....

i found onethread which explain that android has special UID and GID for allow processes to certain resource ( such as create sockets ).

here are the resources:

http://android-dls.com/wiki/index.php?title=Android_UIDs_and_GIDs

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-873377.html

so I just:

```

groupadd -g 3003 aid_inet

groupadd -g 3004 aid_inet_raw

usermod -aG aid_inet,aid_inet_raw portage

```

thanks for all yours answers and suggestions.

you can now close this thread.

--tux_mind

----------

## E-Razor

Thanks a lot for this info!

I ran into the same problem while building gentoo for the mk802 USB-PC.

----------

## AEblefisk

Helped me on my Transformer Pad TF300 too   :Very Happy: 

Now I hope I'll have gentoo running on it soon. Android is fine for phones and tabs but with the keyboard attached I prefer real linux!

----------

## Xploderman90

That helped me too in configuring gentoo in mu mk802!

----------

## piwacet

Bingo! Thank you.

----------

